# Need a Grappling Teacher in Michigan



## TallAdam85 (Sep 12, 2008)

So I opened my own dojo back in April so far so good. Only problem I noticed is that I am getting a lot of calls from people who want to learn grappling and groundwork. I mainly teach Tang Soo Do (3rd Dan in TSD) and Sport Karate so I was wondering if anyone knows anyone who lives near Washington Township-Romeo area of Michigan. (There is a martial arts school that is 2.5 miles away from me who teaches BJJ but I dont want to send them to my competition thats like working at Rite Aid and saying CVS is cheaper.) The grappling class would only be 1 or 2 days a week depending on how the turn out goes. My dojo is cover in 1 inch mats not great but better then nothing . I would have an interview with the person if I can find someone who is interested. First Dan or higher for this job. any help on finding some one would be great thinking of posting on Craig List.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Sep 13, 2008)

TallAdam85 said:


> thinking of posting on Craig List.


 
Let me know how that goes for you cuz I've been thinking about doing the same thing.  (For a Taiji instructor not Grappling)


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 13, 2008)

well my way of thinking i have all the stuff there mats, building and insurance now just need some one to do  the ground work for those who want it, even thought i tell them to give tsd a try first. lol


----------



## Master K (Sep 21, 2008)

TallAdam85,

I just want to share a story with you.  An instructor of mine relayed this story to me when I was approached by a Jujitsu instructor who was looking to teach at my location.  

There was an instructor who did add a different style to his school with that style taught by a different instructor (who I will refer to as the "Visiting Instructor").  At first everything seemed to go well.  After a while the visiting instructor started to recruit students out of the main instructors class.  This started to build some tension.  Later the visiting instructor started to bad mouth the main instructor's style.  He said things like its not a "Real" martial art.  It has no emphasis in combat.  Eventually, the tension was so thick the two could not stand to be in the school at the same time.  The visiting instructor was told that the main instructor had "insurance" to cover accidents when he initially set up the arrangement of teaching at the main instructor's school.  As a result, the visiting instructor started to stage "amateur" fights.  Often these would result in one person being beaten and bloodied pretty badly.  To make matters worse, the visiting instructor wouldn't clean the mats.  After all, these mats were not his.  So he left the blood to pool and stain the mats.  Soon students started to drop out of the school for many reasons.  In the end the main instructor had to remove the visiting instructor.  It nearly came to blows is my understanding.  The main instructor nearly lost his business which he worked so hard to build.  My instructor mentioned that the reason we should be teaching is to pass on the style the way it was handed down to us.  Money should not enter the equation, and my instructor believed that was the motivation for the main instructor to add the new style taught by a different instructor in the first place.

No matter what you choose to do, I wish you the best of luck.

Respectfully,
Master K.


----------



## Tensei85 (May 24, 2009)

I think there is some validity to that statement from Master K, but at the same time there are partnerships that are very successful as well. For instance a school in Ann Arbor has multiple styles being taught each from different Instructors. Styles covering Karate, Hung Gar, Aikido and a few others. They all have respect for each other and each has designated times for there classes with equal opportunities gives a more positive environment but I agree as was stated by Tall Adam that he will personally interview the candidate which is a good idea. At the same times given its his Dojo I feel its best to lay down the laws both professionally, ethically and business wise. Contracts are a great idea! I feel you can be good at what you do with or without grappling given the MMA scene is a phase and may evolve or pass altogether. Its better to establish your name than to worry about circumferencing every style so to say. Atleast thats my take. Best of luck and much success!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 24, 2009)

TallAdam85 said:


> So I opened my own dojo back in April so far so good. Only problem I noticed is that I am getting a lot of calls from people who want to learn grappling and groundwork. I mainly teach Tang Soo Do (3rd Dan in TSD) and Sport Karate so I was wondering if anyone knows anyone who lives near Washington Township-Romeo area of Michigan. (There is a martial arts school that is 2.5 miles away from me who teaches BJJ but I dont want to send them to my competition thats like working at Rite Aid and saying CVS is cheaper.) The grappling class would only be 1 or 2 days a week depending on how the turn out goes. My dojo is cover in 1 inch mats not great but better then nothing . I would have an interview with the person if I can find someone who is interested. First Dan or higher for this job. any help on finding some one would be great thinking of posting on Craig List.



Don't know anyone, I'm sorry, but since you're just down M59 from me, I wanted to say howdy.  I'm on the 'other side' of Pontiac.  Isshinryu is my thing.


----------



## SpartanGR (Jun 11, 2009)

Contact the instructor at MetroDetroitBJJ.com - They are located on mound and M-59 - He might be interested.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 23, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Don't know anyone, I'm sorry, but since you're just down M59 from me, I wanted to say howdy.  I'm on the 'other side' of Pontiac.  Isshinryu is my thing.




Hey, this is off topic. But actually in the past a few friends of mine I believe trained at your school and always had great things to say about you!

Just wanted to pay you a compliment, keep up the awesome job! Mattocks Sensei.


----------

